# Ruta Amazonas!!! entren y comenten!



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Muy bonitas fotos, me gusto todo menos el pueblo.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

muy bueno el recorrido, el paisaje tambien, lo que si se ve mucha pobreza en esos pueblos


----------

